# ultra sound test



## kraftysan (Nov 13, 2009)

hi my name is sandy my doctor did blood test back in the spring they said they were normal recently when i saw my doctor she said my thyroid felt like it was enlarged she sent me for an ultra sound the test showed i had several nogiles one that was larger than the others her advise was to come back and see her after the holidays and she would do more blood test and another ultra sound she said depending on the results i might have to have a biopsy my question to you is would you wait and do what the doctor says or would you set up an appointment with a specialist i just dont know that i should wait i have been really tired all the time i have gained weight and cant seem to loose would appreciate and help thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kraftysan said:


> hi my name is sandy my doctor did blood test back in the spring they said they were normal recently when i saw my doctor she said my thyroid felt like it was enlarged she sent me for an ultra sound the test showed i had several nogiles one that was larger than the others her advise was to come back and see her after the holidays and she would do more blood test and another ultra sound she said depending on the results i might have to have a biopsy my question to you is would you wait and do what the doctor says or would you set up an appointment with a specialist i just dont know that i should wait i have been really tired all the time i have gained weight and cant seem to loose would appreciate and help thanks


My personal preference would be to get going on this as soon as possible. Why should you wait and suffer through the holidays would be my question to the doctor?

You will need antibodies' tests; TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab for starters. And yes, another scan would be good.

Did you have TSH, Free T4 and Free T3 done? If so, do you have results and the ranges?

You may have to have FNA (fine needle aspiration) as it is important to make sure the patient does not have cancer.

Let me know what you decide to do. I don't play the waiting game too well so that was my personal and humble opinion.

Welcome to the board. I am sure others will offer their input as well.


----------



## kraftysan (Nov 13, 2009)

thankyou i think that is what i shoul do to i dont know what my blood test results were they just said they were normal i will let you know what happens


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kraftysan said:


> thankyou i think that is what i shoul do to i dont know what my blood test results were they just said they were normal i will let you know what happens


I am glad you agree. This won't go away by it's self and prompt medical intervention is a huge advantage here.

Will be waiting to hear from you.


----------



## kraftysan (Nov 13, 2009)

hi all i was very lucky that i found a specialist who had a cancelation and was able to see him on monday he said the one nogile was the size of a golf ball and i have another one on the other side the size of a half dollar i was able to go back on tuesday and have a biopsy done on both of them today i had blood test done he said i should have the results of the biopsy by monday lets hope for the best thanks for the support sandy


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kraftysan said:


> hi all i was very lucky that i found a specialist who had a cancelation and was able to see him on monday he said the one nogile was the size of a golf ball and i have another one on the other side the size of a half dollar i was able to go back on tuesday and have a biopsy done on both of them today i had blood test done he said i should have the results of the biopsy by monday lets hope for the best thanks for the support sandy


Thank God! I and others will be anxious to hear from you as soon as it is possible for you to do so. Sounds like this guy is a mover and a shaker. I like that.

And I do hope for the best; sending thoughts and prayers your way.


----------

